# He's here!!!!



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Little guy is here! Arrived from Germany this afternoon, and so far he's wonderful! Came bounding out of the crate like he owned the place, is super "free" and outgoing, loves my son, and is pretty fearless so far! Already love him to pieces and I'm so excited to train and learn with him!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, duh...forgot! His name is "jo" pronounced "yo"(German breeder named him)...I've been calling him "yojo" lol.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Very handsome guy.  That's an interesting name, too. I like it.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

What a hansom guy. Congrats!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like you have a winner there. What are your plans for him?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats... He's very CUTE!! Love how dark he is..


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, love his markings. Gorgeous pup. 

The way he came out of that crate and his confidence, you better get him into some training


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

His coat looks lovely and plush, I love seeing GSDs that have just come from Germany as their coat is so much nicer. Here in Australia with our weather being so warm, our GSDs never develop their 'German coat'.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful markings. I'd love to see more pics


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I love his little stained paws. SQUEE!



Jelpy


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! I can't wait to see photos of him growing up


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ewwww he is CUTE!! Do you think he's going to be a bicolor?? very nice, and I like his name


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! Extremely adorable pup! :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations. May he have many healthy, happy years with you and your family.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love his toes!!! Can't wait to see him grow up.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very handsome pup! Congrats!


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jo...code name Black feet! haha


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He is quite the little character, NOTHING phases him...big trash bags being shook out (he actually just wants to bite and play tug of war with it, umbrellas, my son crying, big stuff being dropped around him, trucks at the truck stop at night time, loud people, he just takes it all in stride! 

I love his coloring (think he'll be bicolor, mom was bicolor, as well as almost her whole litter, and he has tar heels, leg penciling, and of course the adorable "skeleton paws" as my husband calls them lol!), but the greatest thing is having a pup that is stable and seems so far, to have awesome nerves. We were at the truck stop and he ran over a man hole cover with grating that his paws could go through, and he jumped on and sat on it...every dog I've ever had has been terrified of those things. He's great with my son, loves our other dog...he's just wonderful...it's so refreshing to see such "freeness". 

I'll be doing IPO/SchH with him and I think he's going to be a fun dog to work with. :-D


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Adorable!! I hope he is everything and more of what you wanted!!


----------



## Shaolinsun (Jul 29, 2013)

the paws are going to be epic when full grown, stained paws!


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

CUUUUUUUUUTE~!!!!!!!!!!! Love his coloring~!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome pup! Congrats


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

He is Gorgeous! Nothing like going directly to the Source. My Jake's parents were imported from Germany F-W, M-E.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Awwee he's a cutie!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Thanks everyone! He is quite the little character, NOTHING phases him...big trash bags being shook out (he actually just wants to bite and play tug of war with it, umbrellas, my son crying, big stuff being dropped around him, trucks at the truck stop at night time, loud people, he just takes it all in stride!
> 
> I love his coloring (think he'll be bicolor, mom was bicolor, as well as almost her whole litter, and he has tar heels, leg penciling, and of course the adorable "skeleton paws" as my husband calls them lol!), but the greatest thing is having a pup that is stable and seems so far, to have awesome nerves. We were at the truck stop and he ran over a man hole cover with grating that his paws could go through, and he jumped on and sat on it...every dog I've ever had has been terrified of those things. He's great with my son, loves our other dog...he's just wonderful...it's so refreshing to see such "freeness".
> 
> I'll be doing IPO/SchH with him and I think he's going to be a fun dog to work with. :-D


Sounds like you found a breeder that worked a ton with the socializing part of things too. Keep up that work. Don't let him slip any.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

I imported my GSD from Germany also, he has the big head sloped hind quarters and red & black color.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

would love to see more pictures of him (hint, hint). Had to look twice at those paws, a very handsome boy, congratulations.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a beauty!!!!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks again! I just added some pics of him standing.

Socal, cutter def is a beautiful strong German Showline. Yojo is from strong German Working lines...gotta love the Germans! lol  

These are pics of the mother (stacked) and the mother's brother, I am thinking he'll have coloring and looks similar to them when he's mature...sire was sable.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm really excited to watch your progress with this boy. Please keep us regularly updated


----------

